# S. Boulardii Probiotic - v. effective



## cmorris

I suffer from IBS, predominantly diarrhoea, and have previously tried many different products to diminish my symptoms. Im currently trying out a product called Diarsafe, and actually i find that for once im not running to the toilet all of the time! I definitely recommend it. If you look at their website they have also listed studies on this particular strain of bacteria and its effects on sufferers of IBS. http://www.dtecta.co.uk/diarsafe.html


----------



## Tex

Yeh that S. Boulardii is definately a life saver for me. It really has knocked out my severe gas problem nearly 100% and stopped the diarrhea I used to get nearly everytime just after eating, which I assume was from problems in my small intestine. It hasn't completely stopped my diarrhea though and it hasn't helped a lot with the pain in my colon. I've tried just about every other probiotic out there for many years and nothing else has helped me. I've been seen by a pretty good GI specialist who diagnosed me with GERD and IBS-D. My theory has always been I've got two areas of seriously altered flora, one in the small intestine and one in the colon (courtesy of a 3 month course of Cipro)...and she hasn't disagreed with me on that. S. Boulardii seems to do a pretty good job covering the problem in the small intestine but I'm not sure if it can really survive very well in the colon so that might be why I still have pain in my colon with diarrhea induced by certain food triggers.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

I too have found S. Boulardii very effective for D. It is part of my usual regiment when I suspect that I have something organic brewing in my gut, ie: bacteria infection. I also use S. Boulardii when I have to take an antibiotic because of it's properties seem to suggest that it binds to the toxins from C. Difficile.Jeff


----------



## starwoman

Hi guys.I have been experimenting with a few things, I tried l course of S. Boulardii, and I didnt think it made much difference, I have tried other probiotics as well and have not had much change as yet......would love to hear of the right one that will stop this chronic diarrhea though, presently taking digestive enzymes............with a little improvement.Cheers,Starwoman


----------



## Tex

I used to have more luck with probiotics in the past than I do now. After I was put on a 10 day course of the antibiotic Alinia, that really screwed me up and probiotics, other than S. Boulardii, have little or no effect on me anymore. Before I was given Alinia I could eat any yogurt or take OTC probiotics and have good relief from IBS-D and perfectly normal bowels for months on end. I got desperate about 6 months ago and ordered some Sangre de Grado which is used a lot in South America to treat diarrhea. It really did wonders to control my diarrhea but had the side effect of making me nausious for many hours at a time after dosing so I stopped taking it. It might be worth a try though for others.


----------



## 13594

S.Boulardii is a lifesaver for people like me who have had bouts of c.diff . While anti-biotics can kill off the colonising bacteria providing they are not resistant; they cannot do anything about the c.diff spores than remain after a overgrowth and cause frequent relapses.This probiotic is one of the few that can "attack" the spores left behind in the gut. I am sure it prevented a relapse for me and the clinical trials done before now backs this up.It took me 5 months after c.diff to recover physically and I'm still not 100% of what I was before the overgrowth. My IBS now needs more meds to control and I get a lot more pain than I used to. I'm am so glad I don't have to go through that again.mr_colt.


----------



## janetmtt

I've just finished a course of antibiotics and although they didn't give me the diarohhea I'm usually constipated and it made that so much worse. Since stopping though I've noticed my bloating seems totally out of hand - which probiotic or other product would help to get it at least to what it was like before the antibiotics. I hate antibiotics but unfortunately needs must in this case.So any help would be appreciated. Last week before I took them my bloating was quite good but this week - well it's really out of control and I'm so so depressed about it.Is this a sign that I need to replenish the good bacteria in my stomach - I didn't get the usual thrush which normally happens.


----------



## OptiBac

Please note that DTECTA's DiarSafe has been rebranded to OptiBac Probiotics For bowel calm. It is exactly the same product, simply with a new name and new packaging. See http://www.optibacprobiotics.co.uk/shop/item.asp?itemid=13 Thank you


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> I too have found S. Boulardii very effective for D. It is part of my usual regiment when I suspect that I have something organic brewing in my gut, ie: bacteria infection. I also use S. Boulardii when I have to take an antibiotic because of it's properties seem to suggest that it binds to the toxins from C. Difficile.Jeff


Jeff,Can someone take it everyday? Or just when symptoms flare up?


----------



## dman

I concurr, S. Boulardii is a life changer!!!! I would encourage people to try it with a note that I actually got a lot worse before i got better after taking it. It took about a week for the symptoms to die down so just stick through it


----------



## OptiBac

To Nancy - It is completely safe to take S. boulardii on a daily basis. Some people take the product every day, others only when they feel the need - it is entirely what works best for you. I hope that helps.


----------



## janetmtt

Were you all suffering from D or did any suffer from C - if C - did it help and did it help bloating.What benefits have you got from it?


----------



## goodthings

I am considering purchasing s boulardii in an effort to calm my belly - which seems to be gnawing and hungry and crampy a lot of the time, also

some days are awful where others are manageable. I sometimes get diarrhea and usually have looshish stools. I don't really worry about things like constipation as you can just take half a teaspoonful of cayenne pepper and it stops it. Likewise to bind diarrhea have scrambled eggs with a lot of yolk.

I am waiting to see a specialist to confirm if it is ibs or an ulcer but the symptoms are very much the same and in some cases it seems the treatment is too. It is easy to rush out and spend a fortune on various supplements but very often you try them and then put them in the cupboard and they were a waste of money. Which hardly cheers you up when you are feeling low and unable to work or get about... also short of money !


----------



## flitwit

Good to see so many positive reports on S. Boulardii... I have a bottle sitting in my fridge, that I had just ordered. I'm waiting on my order for L-Glutamine to come in, because I've read several comments on how effective they are together. Right now I'm about 5 days into probiotics from GutPro. It's my first time trying probiotics. I've only been taking a childs dose, but plan to step it up soon. I simulatneously started taking digestive enzymes, from Source Naturals, and tried Rainbow Light for 2 meals. Seems to be helping, I'm very hopeful... but I'm not without side effects. I plan on making a topic soon about that.


----------



## PD85

I remember trying Jarrow Formulas S. Boullardi a few years ago but don't remember it doing anything. I think I'm going to try it again as I'm much more aware of my issues these days.


----------



## jaumeb

I have been taking S. Boulardii for some ten days. Two different brands: kirmkan and orthomolecular products. My main symptom is pain. At this point it is hard to tell to which extend the probiotics are helping. I will continue taking them.


----------

